
Why drivers in China intentionally kill the pedestrians they hit - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2015/09/why_drivers_in_china_intentionally_kill_the_pedestrians_they_hit_china_s.html
======
anilgulecha
Is this credible? This sounds extremely horrific -- warranting immediate
changes of law.

~~~
Nadya
Credible? Video evidence of these cases is everywhere - and for the very
reasons stated. It's often cheaper to kill than to injure.

This is also why if you are injured - nobody will help you in China. If they
save your life, they're responsible for your well being/medical bills. So
people will let you die on the street.

